# Heat pressing on polyester



## debrachamp (May 1, 2007)

Hello,

I need some help with the details of pressing plastisol " Transfer Express Goof Proof" on to 100% polyester garments. I have followed the instructions for time and temp but the transfer is not transfering completely. It looks more like a hot split. I tested them on some cotton and they work great. Also, the polyester is left with a heat mark from where ever it was heated. What do I need to know. What am I doing wrong. Please help
Cheers,
Brad


----------



## trktodd (Apr 23, 2009)

Brad i am also running into this issue. I am using a brand new 16x20 digital air assist unit. No matter what i do or what i use, hot split, goof proof etc. i am left with what looks like a huge square on my material. I can not tell if its the polyester changing colors from the heat or of its an impression being left behind from the heat platen and the flattening of the polyester material. have you been able to figure anything out? i am getting very stressed.


----------



## jaksjerky (Feb 24, 2009)

I am having the same problem. Still looking for an answer. I have tried cutting cardboard the same size as the transfer to lift it and it worked a little


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

debrachamp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help with the details of pressing plastisol " Transfer Express Goof Proof" on to 100% polyester garments. I have followed the instructions for time and temp but the transfer is not transfering completely. It looks more like a hot split. I tested them on some cotton and they work great. Also, the polyester is left with a heat mark from where ever it was heated. What do I need to know. What am I doing wrong. Please help
> Cheers,
> Brad


 
sounds like you have to much presher I use poly shirt for sublimation don't have that problem but I use very light presher. As far as the transfer I've never used their product so I can't answer that.


----------



## NathanAnderson (Feb 15, 2007)

The change in color could simply be the moisture leaving the shirt when heat is applied. If that is the case it should return to the same color after 5-10 minutes. It could also be dye migrating in the polyester as a result of too much heat. Polyester typically experiences dye migration (or sublimation) at 360 F degrees or more. You'll want to find something that applies at 330-325 F or lower to safely avoid the problem. Here is an article that further explains polyester dye migration ScreenWeb | Putting an End to Dye Migration

As far as adhesion is concerned, I would recommend contacting the manufacturer directly if you haven't already done so.


----------



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

Did anyone ever come up with a solution to the "splitting"? I'm having a major issue with FM Expressions right now over some transfers they printed for me.

We ordered transfers about 2 years ago and they were awesome. I've even referred friends. 

We had transfers left over and a month ago I received another order for them. The order was for more than we had left, so I ordered more. 

We started out pressing the older transfers on the polyster mesh shorts. On the same day, with the same shorts, the same heat press, the same temp and the same operator, we ran out of the old transfers and opened the new ones. They look like crap. It appears that they didn't use poly ink or that the ink is splitting. You can see the black shorts through the red and white ink.

I contacted FM Expressions and was transferred to a voicemail. I left a message and 4 days later, I hadn't received a call back, so I filled out the online form to send to the tech department....still no response. I called back and demanded to speak to someone that could help me. 

I'm now two weeks into trying to convince them that there's nothing wrong with my press or the tempurature or the pressure or the operator or the shorts. I sent samples of the shorts and the transfers and before they even tried to heat press one, they sent me a response saying it was the shorts. I'm not sure what they don't understand about SAME SHORTS, but if they were a local company, someone would be in for more than they bargained for. 

These transfers work beautifully on cotton. When I applied one to a smooth, polyester, dri-fit tee, it started to bleed. For the heck of it, I pressed one on the shorts, then pressed one on top of it, it looked great. That says to me that it's not a poly ink because the first one now acts as an underbase, but what do I know, I've only been screen printing for 13 years. 

If the problem were the shorts, why would the older transfers work? They can't answer that and still say it's the shorts. I want to scream. The have yet to answer me when I've asked multiple times if they used poly ink. 

The total order is approx. $150. I asked why they haven't just reprinted them by now. I was told yet again that they didn't think it wasn't a problem on their end, so they wouldn't reprint them unless it was their fault. 

If anyone has a recommendation on a new transfer company or something that I haven't tried, PLEASE share. I'll be in the hospital having a coronary. 

I'm sorry if this is not the place to post this. I would be happy to start a new post if necessary. The more people I reach with the info about FM Expressions, the better. I'll post bad reviews on FM Expressions every place I can find on the web.


----------

